# Boradhead Help.



## Cable810 (Oct 13, 2010)

I was told by a shop that I'm better off to shoot a Mechanical broadhead vs a Fixed broadhead. I'm wonder what do y'all think I should go with? I'm Shooting 33" 300grain Beeman ICS Bowhunter out of a 32" Browning Bridger bow at 52lbs. I'm going to be shooting no father than 30 yards. So far the heads I'm looking at are Redhead Black out Fixed, Redhead Gator Mechanical, Rocket Meat Seeker, and Nap Blood Runner II. 

Thanks


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

With that setup go fixed. Assuming 100grain based on the model you referenced already. The G5 Striker, Thunderhead 100 Magnus Stinger or similar heads are excellent choices. The mechanicals you reference will require a bit more punch than your setup can deliver.


----------



## Cable810 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes I'll be using 100gr Heads.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Did they say why they recommended one over the other. I really like the g5 stryker for fixed. Flys real nice and does the job. NAP spitfires for expandables


----------



## Cable810 (Oct 13, 2010)

He said If I can recall correct it was something to do with my setup and mechanicals would work best for me...


----------



## Buckeye20 (Oct 24, 2013)

454casull said:


> With that setup go fixed. Assuming 100grain based on the model you referenced already. The G5 Striker, Thunderhead 100 Magnus Stinger or similar heads are excellent choices. The mechanicals you reference will require a bit more punch than your setup can deliver.


^^^^^^ this right here !


----------



## drake32 (Jan 26, 2007)

I have shot the G5 Striker for a few years and love them.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

Regardless of what they or anyone (including me) says, shoot both and find out which work better for you. 

That said, once I switched to mechanicals I never went back, primarily because of the more consistent flight path by eliminating potential planning that can be caused by fixed blades.


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

aquanator said:


> Regardless of what they or anyone (including me) says, shoot both and find out which work better for you.
> 
> That said, once I switched to mechanicals I never went back, primarily because of the more consistent flight path by eliminating potential planning that can be caused by fixed blades.


Problem here is though a mechanical my fly better, they require more power than a fixed blade-penetration may suffer. Bad time to find this out while looking for a deer with one hole and one good lung.....


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

i used a shuttle t lock and love them. been shooting grim reapers for years and think im going to make the full switch. but any g5 is a good bet as well.

dave


----------



## sniperx043 (Nov 27, 2012)

The only reason mechanicals are recommended by shops are because they r easier to deal with unlike fixed.. a mechanical is going to fly just like field points.. a fixed is going to fly different.. unless! U have ur bow properly tuned. I've had several bows that will shoot field tips and mechanicals perfect but put a fixed blade on and is off by 6-10"s all over the place.. because they have 3 more pieces that r directing them and if not all are moving exactly the same like they should, they will fly messed up.. best bet is if a fixed wont fly right.. just go to a mechanical and should do just fine..

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Cable810 (Oct 13, 2010)

So I was doing work for an older friend of mine and we've been talking about Bow hunting and what not cause he and his wife bow hunt and hunt ALOT. He said he had some Muzzys he'd give me as he doesn't bow hunt but uses a crossbow now. So I got those muzzys and they are a 4 blade 115gr head. I've never heard of a head in 115gr. How much affect will that have on my current setup and will that even work? 



> I'm Shooting 33" 300spine Beeman ICS Bowhunter out of a 32" draw Browning Bridger bow at 52lbs.


http://www.amazon.com/Muzzy-Blade-Br.../dp/B0028MQYWG These are exactly like the heads I got but they say 115 instead of 90.


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

Again, shoot them and find out. Everything else is speculation.

The mechanicals I now use have a razor "cut on impact" tip, and since switching to them a few years back, every shot has been a clean pass thru - even though two of the bucks were at 43 yards when I shot them. So for me it's been an easy decision, great penetration & consistent flight. But before using anything on deer I shoot them in my yard to pattern and test them. 

An extra 15 grain on the head can impact flight significantly with the lower lbs you are shooting. Test them!


----------



## Cable810 (Oct 13, 2010)

aquanator said:


> An extra 15 grain on the head can impact flight significantly with the lower lbs you are shooting. Test them!


That's what I'm worried about... I'm almost tempted to crank the bow up. Then I have no idea how to measure the new draw weight.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Montec 100gr G5 fixed blade, don't risk ur shot with a mechanical! Yes lots of guys swear by them but u don't wanna be that small percentage that the blades didnt expand when that trophy comes in.


----------



## Cable810 (Oct 13, 2010)

Finally got a break in the weather so I shot 2 115gr practice broadheads and 3 100gr field points all on top of each other at 16yards. Now need to shoot at 25 and 30 and see how well they do. So far so good. Have not tuned the heads or anything just shot them with out any adjustments to the rest.


----------



## DENVAN (Sep 22, 2011)

Just shot a deer last nite. Fifty yards, double lung, went 20 yds. and tipped over stone cold dead. I have never seen a deer die so fast from ANYTHING! When I walked up to that deer the lungs were hanging out of the exit side. G5 T3's. Made a believer out of me! Field tip accuracy by the way. Ranged it at 50 yds used the 50 yd pin and hit EXACTLY where I was aiming. I could not have had a better result with a scoped.270!

I have this exact reply in another post so please don't hang me for the duplicate reply.


----------

